
Ghost branded generics: Why does the cost of generic atorvastatin vary?﻿ - DanBC
https://ebmdatalab.net/ghost-branded-generics-why-does-the-cost-of-generic-atorvastatin-vary%EF%BB%BF/
======
DanBC
This is a great example of why the HN title policy is sub-optimal. About zero
people are going to click on this because the title doesn't tell you what the
article is about.

The first two sentences are probably more interesting to HN:

> This a very nerdy story about a problem that costs the NHS £11.6m a year. It
> shows how one small design choice in the software GPs use can have huge
> ramifications for how we prescribe, and a huge cost impact on the NHS.

